# Merckx cross bike?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Was there ever a steel Merckx cross bike made during the time when Pinarello, Colnago, etc. made similar frames? I used the measurments off my MXL and had Toby at Hot Tubes make me a steel cross frame, I find I like the lower bottom bracket just fine, he did shorten up the TT a little and make the clearances a bit bigger. Without the lugs (one on the BB only)and heavy tubing the bike is pretty light, but not as stiff.


----------

